# Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht



## Knigge007 (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo bin totaler Anfänger habe mir bisher die Skeletor Series One 2,7m 5-30g WG mit der RedArc 10200er gekauft, jetzt brauche ich ja aber noch was zum Grund und Posenfischen aber was nehme ich dafür?

Möchte mir die nächsten 3-4 Monate dann eine Karpfen/Hecht Kombo kaufen aber die Rute ist ja fürs leichte-mittlere Grund und Posenfischen sicherlich die falsche(?)und jetzt auch erstmal Nebensache.Wenn Geld vorhanden is kann ich mir mal drübert gedanken machen was ne spezielle Karpfen/HEcht Combo angeht weil da ists ja mit Rute/Rolle noch lange nicht getan,wie ih das gesehen habe geht das Karpfen angeln wohl am meisten ins Geld.

Klar die Skeletor is fürs leichte fischen gedacht da brauch ich ja bestimmt noch was fürs mittlere spinnen aber das ist aktuell nicht wichtig vorrangig ist die^^Grund und Posenrute.

Wär nett wenn Ihr mir dabei bissle helfen würdet + ein paar Ruten und Rollen nennt,Preisklasse dacht ich so an maximal 175€ 140€ wären mir lieber aber das muss ich dann sehen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Ich würde sagen, bei begrenztem, eher kleinem Budget gilt erst recht: lieber weniger, aber dafür gut.
Daher tendiere ich dazu, eine Medium Feeder mit nem Wurfgewicht bis etwa 120 Gramm zu empfehlen.
Damit lässt sich aus meiner Sicht das Meiste mit nur einer Rute anfangen.
Man kann damit:
- Feederfischen
- auch ohne Feederkorb auf Grund fischen
- auch mal mit Boilie und Selbsthakmontage fischen, denn 120 Gramm Wurfgewicht reichen dafür in den meisten Fällen vollkommen aus
- auch mit Waggler auf Distanzen bis etwa 30 Meter+ vom Ufer aus fischen, der schlanke Blank und die vielen Ringe lassen das ohne weiteres zu.
- selbst Köfiangeln auf Zander geht, die Aktion passt auch dafür


Günstigste sinnvolle Kombo, die mir im Augenblick einfällt:
Rute:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...DER300m330m360m&cName=Ruten-FeederQuiverruten
Welche Längenversion zu nehmen wäre, hängt davon ab, wo du damit fischen möchtest.

Rolle:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ForceXtreme&cName=Rollen-RollenmitFrontbremse

Im Augenblick geht es erstmal um dier Art des Gerätes, nachher würde man dann gucken, wo man die Sachen noch billiger bekommt, wenn sie einem zusagen.
Soviel fürs Erste.


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Danke für den Tip mit der Federrute aber ich bin doch totaler Anfänger da bin ichmit dem Feedern doch total überfordert.....

Unsere Seen sind ca 6-8m Tief und 8-20 Hektar groß

Nutzt man fürs leichte-mittlere Grund und Posenangeln nicht eine Matchrute (was macht man mit der Matchrute?)nimmt oder bin ich total falsch???????

Hmm grad gelesen das bei der Matchrute durch die kleinen Ringe öfters mal die Stopper hängen bleiben.....hmmm das is echt ein richtiger Urwald den die da an Ruten und Rollen anbieten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Ich habe dir keine Feederrute rausgesucht, weil ich dich zum Feederangeln bringen will, sondern weil man mit einer Feederrute, neben dem Feedern auch so ziemlich alle anderen Grundangelarten praktizieren kann. Die Möglichkeiten habe ich dir aufgezählt und du musst nur noch verstehen, dass man mit einer Feederrute z.B. auch Posenangelei betreiben kann, es macht der Rute nichts aus, dass du sie, deinem Empfinden nach zweckentfremdest.
Fische so ein Rute mit nem 6 Gramm- Waggler und du wirst feststellen, dass wenn du es nicht wüsstest, dass es ne Feederrute ist, du könntest meinen, sie wäre dafür gemacht.
Karpfenruten sind ja auch wunderbar geeignet, um mit Köfi auf Hecht zu angeln. Da kann man auch sagen, das geht nicht, man kann doch nicht mit einer Karpfenrute auf Hecht angeln.
Völliger  Blödsinn geht natürlich wunderbar, schließlich zählt nur die Aktion der Rute, ihr Wurfgewicht, die Beringung, was sonst drauf steht ist "hoch wie breit"/shit egal.

Gut es gibt ne Alternative, kauf dir ne Matchrute + Rolle fürs Posenangeln, dazu ne Karpfenrute + Rolle fürs Grundangeln.
Das Problem dabei wird sein, dass du, bei dem was du an Geld ausgeben wolltest, am Ende zwei Rutenkombos haben wirst, von denen du auf Dauer keine fischst, weil nicht eine von denen ein Mindestmaß von Tauglichkeit hat, also zwei Staubfänger mehr für die Kellerecke.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

hehe so war das nicht gemeint!!!!

Nich böse sein,dachte halt nur weil ich das per Google vorhin gelesen habe.


Ja ne Sbiro Rute wär auch nix?

Achso hab ich vergessen zu sagen ich habe mir gerade die KSII Zander mit 15-55g WG gekauft..

Dann hab ich für das Spinn Angeln mehr als genug.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> hehe so war das nicht gemeint!!!!
> 
> Nich böse sein,dachte halt nur weil ich das per Google vorhin gelesen habe.
> 
> ...



Jepp, so isses, kannst nen Spinnrutenhandel aufmachen.:m

Ne Sbirorute wäre zum groben mittelschweren Posenangeln und eben fürs Sbiroangeln zu gebrauchen, um deine Frage zu beantworten.
Dazu müsstest du wissen, wie du angeln möchtest(Angelarten) und das hier schreiben.
Willst du überwiegend am Fluss oder am See angeln?
Wirst du überwiegend Ansitzangeln wollen, mit einer Rute auf Grund(z.B. Boilie, Ködrfisch) und eine Rute mit Pose damit es nicht so langweilig ist?
Oder bist du eher die Sorte Typ mit Hummeln im Hintern, der mit der Spinnrute ums Gewässer rennt?


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

rofl..... ich denk ich werd auch öfters mal an Bach gehen aber dafür hab ich ja meine Skelli in 2,7m Länge

Ja ich weiß schonmal garnicht was es für Montagen gibt,loool hab zwar schon ein paar gute Links aber hab da nur mal kurz reingeschaut brauch das ja vor 1.März nicht weil vorher is nix mit Angeln....

Heisst mit der Skelli kann ich aam See auch auf Grund mit Pose gehen in nicht allzuweiter Entferung oder is das nix?

Brauch halt jetzt noch ne Combo womit ich auch mal auf Grund auf Zander,was weiß ich Barben,Saibling oder sonstige Weißfische die da rumschwieren rausziehen kann,weil hab nicht jedesmal Bock da mit der Spinn Rute um See zu schwirren,möcht auch mal hinsitzen,denk das wird sich so in 50/50 einpendeln oder 60/40 fürs ansitzen.....

Möcht halt jetzt nicht noch 10 Ruten kaufen eine noch damit ich erstmal versorgt bin,für große Hechte und Karpfen kannn ich ja später dann ne Combo kaufen bzw dann gleich 2,aber dazu müsst ich erstmal ein paar mittlere Karpfen fangen wenn mir die Drills natürlich gefallen wie Schmitz Katz kommt sofort ne Karpfen Combo her.......aber das is Zukunftsmusik


Nicht das ich mit deinem Vorschlag unzufrieden wäre aber hat sonst noch jemand irgendwelche Tips für ne Combo zum Grund/Posenfischen (mehrere Vorschläge sind immer besser)oder sind wir hier im Forum die einzigsten...bzw haben die anderen keine Lust mehr weil solche Fragen wohl schon Zig Millionen mal gestellt wurden?????


Sensitivfischer wie siehts eigentlich mit den Wurfweiten bei einer Feeder Rute aus im Vergleich zur Sbiro Rute?

Was hällst du von der Ryobi Exica MX 3000 für die Posen Rute, fürs Feedern is die nix??


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> rofl..... ich denk ich werd auch öfters mal an Bach gehen aber dafür hab ich ja meine Skelli in 2,7m Länge...



Damit lässt sich auf kurze Distanz auch ne Posenmontage werfen. Ist aber nicht so leicht, ist schwer zielgenau zu platzieren, macht wenig Spaß, aber Fische fangen kann man so auch.



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Ja ich weiß schonmal garnicht was es für Montagen gibt,loool hab zwar schon ein paar gute Links aber hab da nur mal kurz reingeschaut brauch das ja vor 1.März nicht weil vorher is nix mit Angeln....


Das ist der Haken an der Sache, wenn man das Pferd von hinten aufzäumt und quasi schon groß Angelgerät einkaufen will, bevor man weiß, wie man angeln schreibt, um es mal bewusst überspitzt darzustellen.



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Heisst mit der Skelli kann ich aam See auch auf Grund mit Pose gehen in nicht allzuweiter Entferung oder is das nix?...


siehe weiter oben



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Brauch halt jetzt noch ne Combo womit ich auch mal auf Grund auf Zander,was weiß ich Barben,Saibling oder sonstige Weißfische die da rumschwieren rausziehen kann,weil hab nicht jedesmal Bock da mit der Spinn Rute um See zu schwirren,möcht auch mal hinsitzen,denk das wird sich so in 50/50 einpendeln oder 60/40 fürs ansitzen.....


Dafür wäre ne Floatrute mit max. 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht gut, sowas hier z.B.:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...TEPOWERFLOAT1550g&cName=Ruten-MatchPosenruten




Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Nicht das ich mit deinem Vorschlag unzufrieden wäre aber hat sonst noch jemand irgendwelche Tips für ne Combo zum Grund/Posenfischen (mehrere Vorschläge sind immer besser)oder sind wir hier im Forum die einzigsten...bzw haben die anderen keine Lust mehr weil solche Fragen wohl schon Zig Millionen mal gestellt wurden?????...


Der letzte Punkt wird das Problem sein, zumal Viele lieber bei Themen mitschreiben, bei denen man nicht so viel schreiben muss, wenn man helfen will.




Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Sensitivfischer wie siehts eigentlich mit den Wurfweiten bei einer Feeder Rute aus im Vergleich zur Sbiro Rute?...


Da hat die Feederrute deutlich mehr drauf, weil sie in der Regel mehr Ringe hat, die ziemlich dicht stehen, so dass die Schnur mit nur sehr geringem Widerstand durch die Ringe fliegt.
Zudem kannst du mit ner Sbiro keine 100 Gramm- Montagen rausfeuern.



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...Was hällst du von der Ryobi Exica MX 3000 für die Posen Rute, fürs Feedern is die nix??...


Ne gute Rolle, die ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe. Ist ja im Prinzip ne Ryobi Zauber/Spro Red Arc bloß mit Goldrand auf der Abdeckung, ohne gelochten Spulenrand, die Klappkurbel ein wenig anders und andere Gehäusefarbe... und das war's so ziemlich mit den Unterschieden.
Für's Feedern ist die dann nix, wenn du auf große Distanzen fischst, sonst würde die reichen, man kann alles übertreiben.


----------



## HirRscH (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Also ich hab mit ner 2,40m Allroundrute angefangen. Grundblei, Futterkorb, Posen (zwar nicht auf große Distanz) ging alles.
Aber ich würde in deinem Fall auch auf die schon vom Sensitivfischer genannten Floatruten, soweit ich weis kommen die ursprünglich aus England, gib da n paar schöne Firmen, wie z.B. chub oder Drannen, die wirklich gut Zeug machen, übersteig aber glaub ich den Budget und sind hier nicht leicht zu bekommen, zurückgreifen, die vorgeschlagene ist schon ganz gut. Die Ruten sind wie man am Namen schon erkennen kann zum Posenfischen (Float (eng.)=Pose/Schwimmer) gedacht aber mit dem WG ist die locker auch fürs Grundfischen geeignet und wird auch mit nem nicht zugroßen Karpfen fertig.

Hoffe du kannst mit meiner Empfehlung was anfangen
Gruß HirRscH


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Kaum stellt ein Anfänger so eine Frage, kommen auch schon die gut gemeinten, aber leider auch zu sehr spezialisierten Tipps daher.

Alles was der Kerle braucht, ist eine ganz normale dreiteilige Steckrute mit 360 cm Länge und einem Wurfgewicht bis zu 50 gr. Die 50 gr. wird sie zwar nicht werfen und er wird auch kaum soviel WG benötigen, aber es ist eben ein Richtwert.

Solche Ruten werden von allen möglichen Herstellern und in sehr unterschiedlichen Preislagen angeboten. Sie werden entweder als Allround-, Commercial-Carp-, Zander-, Friedfisch-, oder Floatruten bezeichnet. Unter dem Strich sind es aber die gleichen Ruten. Namen dienen halt der Verkaufsförderung.

Als Rolle kommt dann etwas in der Art einer Mitchell 300X, oder einer Browning Carboxy Classic in Frage. Diese Rollen würde ich favorisieren, sie dienen aber ebenfalls nur als Beispiele. Auf die Spulen kommen dann je eine gute 18er und 25er Mono. 

So gerüstet kann er dann wirklich auf alles Fischen what ever swims along, sieht man mal von Großkarpfen, Wallern und Großhechten ab. - Mehr muss man(n) nicht haben, um sich seine ersten Sporen zu verdienen. Und spezielle Spezialruten für den ganz speziellen Spezialzweck kann und wird er sich später zulegen, wenn er mal weiß, was er will und wie der Hase läuft, respektive der Fisch schwimmt.

Ich weiß, wovon ich rede und er wäre der erste, der mit meinem Tipp nicht gut beraten wäre.#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Hmm, ne Feeder...
#c
Hab ich jetzt nicht so die Erfahrung mit, würde aber aus dem Gefühl heraus zu was anderem raten. Es gibt doch jede Menge schöne, dreiteilige Ruten in einer Länge von 3,30 - 3,60 m und einem WG um die 50 - 60 gramm. Damit kann man wunderbar Posenfischen als auch Grundangelei betreiben. Und zur Not kann man auchmal mit Köfi und Pose auf Hecht bzw. Zander gehen.

Sicher ein Kompromiß, aber ist das die Angelei nicht zwangsläufig? 
Außer natürlich, man schafft sich einen richtigen Maschinenpark an. Eine Rute für "ultraleichtes Posenfischen mit Schnüren bis ,10 und Haken nicht größer 16", eine Rute für dasselbe Gerät, diesmal aber mit mittlerer Strömung usw. usw. Man kann die Differenzierung bis ins Extrem treiben und hat dann 54 Ruten zu Hause rumstehen, für jeden Einsatzzweck und jede nur erdenkliche Situation eine. 

Das ist jetzt natürlich überspitzt ausgedrückt. Es ist aber auch wirklich möglich, mit 2 oder 3 Ruten auf ganz verschiedene Fischarten mit unterschiedlichen Methoden zu angeln und mit dem Kompromiß jahrelang zufrieden zu sein!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Andal schrieb:


> Alles was der Kerle braucht, ist eine ganz normale dreiteilige Steckrute mit 360 cm Länge und einem Wurfgewicht bis zu 50 gr. Die 50 gr. wird sie zwar nicht werfen und er wird auch kaum soviel WG benötigen, aber es ist eben ein Richtwert.
> 
> Solche Ruten werden von allen möglichen Herstellern und in sehr unterschiedlichen Preislagen angeboten. Sie werden entweder als Allround-, Commercial-Carp-, Zander-, Friedfisch-, oder Floatruten bezeichnet. Unter dem Strich sind es aber die gleichen Ruten. Namen dienen halt der Verkaufsförderung.


 

Da haben wir uns wohl überschnitten!
|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

@Andal und Kohlmeise:
Ich sehe das nicht anders als ihr, würde auch sagen, nicht kleiner als 3,3m und nicht größer als 3,6m, also eben ne 3,3m- oder 3,6m- Rute.
Ne Feederrute bracht ich bloß rein, weil sie eben aufgrund ihres Aufbaus, trotz einem Wurfgewicht bis 120 Gramm(Medium- Feeder) auch mit kleinen Wurfgewichten klar kommt und sich selbst mit Posenmontage fischen lässt.
Von der Warte aus, erscheint mir sie, als die eierlegendste unter den Wollmilchsäuen.
Die Rute bis 50WG bleibt die andere Alternative, bloß ist bei der, dann nix mit z.B. Selbsthakmontage auf Karpfen fischen.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> bloß ist bei der, dann nix mit z.B. Selbsthakmontage auf Karpfen fischen.



Warum?

Damit kann man im Nahbereich ohne weiteres ein 1 1/2 oz. Blei sanft hinausschlenzen und mit einer Fluchtmontage fischen. Mit etwas kleineren Boilies/Pellets ist das absolut kein Thema. Und 30er Golfbälle auf Big Mary haben wir ja eh bereits abgehakt; um die gehts ja nicht.


----------



## Borg (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Also ich besitze auch die Combo Browning Ambition Feeder (3,90m) + Force Feeder X-treme und muss sagen, dass das zum Grundangeln eine sehr gute Combo ist.....Posenfischen macht damit aber nicht wirklich Spass!....zumindest das leichte Posenangeln. Damit beispielsweise ne 2 Gramm Pose rausprügeln, kannste knicken, da wirste nicht glücklich mit ....zum Perückenzaubern allerdings ne super Sache :m. Schwerere Waggler geht gerade so, macht aber mit ner vernünftigen Matchrute 10x mehr Laune. 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Andal schrieb:


> Warum?...


Na weil ne Selbsthakmontage mit nem 1,5oz.- Blei keinen Selbsthakeffekt bieten dürfte, das fängt normal erst bei 2,5 oz. und mehr an.



Andal schrieb:


> ...Damit kann man im Nahbereich ohne weiteres ein 1 1/2 oz. Blei sanft hinausschlenzen und mit einer Fluchtmontage fischen. Mit etwas kleineren Boilies/Pellets ist das absolut kein Thema. Und 30er Golfbälle auf Big Mary haben wir ja eh bereits abgehakt; um die gehts ja nicht...


Das ist wiederum selbstverständlich möglich und ist zu empfehlen.
Ich würde sagen, dann lautet die Empfehlung, für unseren jungen Kollegen, von uns nunmehr 4 alten Säcken hier:q:
"Hol dir eine, als was auch immer betitelte Steckrute, in 3,3m- 3,6m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von etwa -50 Gramm.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

hehe haben sich doch noch ein paar hierher verirrt#6,allen mal ein dickes Dankeschön und ein extra Danke an *Andal* :vik:habe Heute Nacht dein 40seitiges *"Meine Grundangelfibel"* bei Bl....r entdeckt und bin echt begeistert,auch wenn ich bisher erst 4-5 Seiten gelesen habe!
Schon alleine das da jemand seine kostbare Zeit für irgendwelche fremden Leute opfert und dann so ein geile Fibel raushaut finde ich eine Bombenmäßige Leistung.

*******************

So kommen wir zum eigentlichen Thema wie ich ja schon sagte möchte ich für Karpfen und Hechte später irgendwann dann was spezielles kaufen also brauch ich jetzt keine Rute die das auch noch mitabdeckt,die soll fürs leichte und mittlere Posen+Grundangeln sein das reicht und im Notfall halt auch mal nen 10Pfund Karpfen aushalten nicht das die Rute da gleich nen Abgang macht.

Der Vorschlag mit dem Feedern war okay aber ich glaub das is aktuell nichts für mich und erstmal zu speziell und fürs leichte Posenfischen soll das ja auch nicht so geeignet sein weil der Blank sehr steif sein soll.


So was von zb 5-60g WG hört sich garnicht so schlecht an(lieber bis 50g oder eher bis 60g WG?),welche Rutenlänge würdet Ihr nehmen in 3,3m oder 3,6m?

Habt Ihr noch ein paar Vorschläge zur Rute und Rolle,möchte für die Combo ca 150€ ausgeben das muss reichen,also nichts ganz billiges!!!

Nochmals Danke an alle#h


Habt Ihr auch so ekliges Wetter und Schneestürme vom feinsten?


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Na weil ne Selbsthakmontage mit nem 1,5oz.- Blei keinen Selbsthakeffekt bieten dürfte, das fängt normal erst bei 2,5 oz. und mehr an.



Tut sie aber trotzdem. In Verbindung mit einem 6er Eisen und einem Ringerl Frolic eine spaßige Sache im Nahbereich, bis max 30 m... da wo eh die meisten Fische stehen...


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

bringe hier mal eine,,DAM MAD D-FENDER SPECIALIST DUO-TIP 3,60m 1,75lbs''ins Spiel.
mit der 1,75lbs Testkurve eine wirklich ausgewogene Rute.Da sie mit einer 
2-ten Spitze für die Feederangelei ausgestattet ist macht die Sache noch universeller.

Eins noch:diese Rute ist nur einmal geteilt(also gut 1,80m Transportlänge).
Für mich ist das jedoch kein Nachteil...eher genau das Gegenteil 

Einsatzgebiet für meine, wird die angelei im Fluß auf Döbel,Barbe etc.und im See auf Schleie, Brassen(mit Karpfen muß man da sowiso rechnen) sein.

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie die Kollegen,orientiere dich um die 3,60 in der Länge, bei ca.50gr WG.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Sbirofischen kann man mit so ner -60g WG Floatrute oder wie die heissen auch(?),weil das möcht ich unbedingt probieren.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Der Rute ist es vollkommen egal, woraus das Wurfgewicht besteht und nur weil die Werbung etwas anderes sagt, muss es keine extra Sbiro-Rute sein, zumal wenn du es nur versuchen willst.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Jo das Sbiroangeln hört sich schon verdammt spannend an deshalb will ich das damit halt auch machen und dann seh ich ja wenn mir das am meisten Spaß bringen sollte kann ich später ja immernoch hingehen und mir da was spezielleres kaufen.
Jo Forellen möcht ichdamit auch rausziehen aber das is ja der Rute glaub egal(?)...

Hat noch jemand ein paar Ruten und Rollen Vorschläge,2 Rollen wurden ja schon genannt?



Schau mich jetzt mal selber bissle um in dem Rutenwald...


Die Coprmoran Big Trout Lakermaster wär das so was(nur geht die leider nur bis 30g WG)?

Das is echt total schwierig was zu finden weil bei den meisten halt nichts dabeisteht.....

Die DAM MAD D Fender hört sich jedenfalls gut an die von die DAIWA auch.


*@Koalaebar*

Hab grad mal nach der DAM geschaut also da steht das die eine Transportlänge von 1,27m hat und auch 3+2 Teile besitzt

This:

*DAM MAD* *D - FENDER SPECIALIST DUO TIP*​ * Allround Rute Karpfen / Match / Feeder
*​ *3,60m / 1.75lb - Wg 60 g *​ *[2797391]  *​ *NEU & OVP *​ <hr>​ *Neuheit - die Allzweck Waffe
 *​ Die D-Fender Specialist Duo-Tip ist vermutlich eine der universellsten Mehrzweckruten, die derzeit erhältlich sind. In Anlehnung an die bereits überaus erfolgreiche D-Fender Spezialist Rute hat DAM eine Rute mit zwei komplett unterschiedlichen Spitzen entwickelt. Die normal Beringte macht die Rute zu einer hervorragenden Posen- und Oberflächenrute. Die zweite Spitze mit ihren zusätzlich austauschbaren Feeder- Spitzen ermöglicht eine sensible Bisserkennung beim Grundfischen. So sind Sie für jede Situation bestens gerüstet!
 Technische Details:
 • Federleichtes TC 24 D Carbon 
 • Carbon Griff mit Aluminium- Abschlusskappe 
 • Überdimensionierte SIC-Doppelstegberingung
 • Modernes und einfach zu reinigendes Anti- Slip Shrink 
 • Schnur-Clip aus gewebtem Carbon​ Daten der MAD D-FENDER* :* ​ 


Länge: 12ft / 360 cm 
Transportlänge: 127 cm 
Gewicht: 238g oder 259g 
Ringe: 10 
Teile: 3+2
Wurfgewicht: variabel 60 g

Könnt ich ja bei A&M nochmals anrufen weil da hab ich gestern meine Skelli 2,7m + RedArc 10200er beides zusammen für 170€(super Preis wie ich finde) bestellt das die mir die DAM Rute noch dazunehmen weil sonst muss ich ja wieder 7€ Versand bezahlen,kostet dort grad 69€ glaub billiger krieg ich die wohl nicht(?).



Sonst keiner mehr nen Rutenvorschlag(?)

Puh die Browning Carboxy Super Match kostet 100€ aber bestimmt ein Klasse Teil(also 100€ sind echt das MAXIMUM),bei den Mitchel 300x gefallen mir die 300x Gold besser,natürlich ~20€ teuer aber 75€ sind okay,nur die Frage ist die Browning für 100€ soviel besser wie die Mitchel 300X Gold für immerhin 25€ weniger?
Wie ists mit den Heckbremsler die Browning hat ja heckbremse und die Mitchel Frontbremse was is an den Bremsen besser,oder nur reine Geschmackssache?


*Wär nettt wenn noch ein paar Vorschläge zur Rute/Rolle.Danke*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> die haben alle so schräge Bezeichnungen da blick ich nicht durch.........


 

Geht nicht nur dir so!
:q
Das Problem ist, keiner kann alle Ruten kennen.
Geh am besten mal in einen gut sortierten Laden und sag dem Verkäufer, dass du eine gute Allroundrute bis 50 gramm WG brauchst, in der Länge von 3,30 bzw 3,60 Meter. Dann nimmst du so 10 Stück mal in die Hand und schaust, was sich gut anfühlt und was nicht.
Wenn dann die Optik auch noch stimmt...: Zuschlagen. Ruten aus dem Katalog bestellen finde ich schwierig.


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

@Knigge007

haben manche Anbieter einfach falsch geschrieben...hat ca.1,80m Transportlänge.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

@Kohlmeise Scho da haste Recht.

@Koalabaer hmm wär egal werd se schon ins Auto bekommen und mitm Fahrrad gehts auch werd mir eh ein stabilen Anhänger schweißen und noch irgendwo ne Halterung für den Futteraal dranmachen,dann sollte nichts passieren!
******************
Also bei den Mitchel will ich wenn dann eine Xe glaub die sind besser(?),bei der Browning Carboxy...weiß ich halt nicht ob die soviel besser ist wie eine Mitchel 300Xe Gold..... und sich die 25-30€ mehr lohnen würden....

Möcht halt auf jeden Fall eine Rolle die mindestens gleichwertig meiner RedArc 10200er ist die ichauf der Spinnrute drauf hab.

Wie gesagt eigentlich möcht ich 150€ für ausgeben max. 175€ dafür sollte ich doch was ordentliches für bekommen,muss das Zeugs ja nicht jetzt sofort haben gibt bestimmt mal irgendwo ein Angebot,vielleicht hat Askari ja noch ne 20% Rabatt Aktion......
Dort würds aber leider nur die Rollen geben bei den Ruten hmmm schwierig,die DAM Rute mit der Feeder dabei gefällt mir jedenfalls sehr gut,gibts zwar bei Askari aber leider nur in 2,75lbs.

Muss mal rechnen und dann vielleicht die DAM Rute gleich mit meiner Skelli Lieferung mitbestellen,glaub die krieg ich nirgends großartig billiger wie dort für 69€.

So jetzt bin ich erstmal für ein paar Stunden weg,und nochmals Danke für euere Hilfe!:vik:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:hehe


----------



## Koalabaer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

die Mad in 2,75lbs ist eine andere!
das ist dann schon eine reine Karpfenrute.

bei Askari kostet sie auch 95,95€...hab ich wirklich schon preiswerter gesehen.


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ceCommercialCarp360m&cName=Ruten-Spezialruten

Das wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

hmmm wieviel sind 1,5lbs????

#c#c#c#c

50g WG?

Wenn bei einer Rute nur 50g WG steht oder wie da nur 1,5lbs dann heisst das man kann die Rute von 1g-50g nutzen(?)weil bei vielen bzw den meisten steht ja imemr dabei 5-30g oder 40-80g bei der 2. sollte man ja nicht unbedingt mit nem WG von 20g fischen.......aber wie ist das bei Ruten wo nur die obere Grenze vom WG dabei steht?

@Andal ja was hällst du von dieser DAM nx?
*D - FENDER SPECIALIST DUO TIP*​ * Allround Rute Karpfen / Match / Feeder
*​ *3,60m / 1.75lb - Wg 60 g


Das ist ja die selbe wie mir der sensitivfischer schon ampfohlen hat,nur würd mich mal interessieren was Ihr anderen von der DAM^^Rute haltet(ansonsten nehm ich halt die Browning)?

Und wegen den Rollen würd mich halt noch interessieren ob es sich überhaupt lohnt für 100€ die Browning Carboxy zu kaufen oder ob die Mitchel Xe Gold für 25€ weniger nicht ausreicht bzw wo der Unterschied bei den Rollen liegt,glaub dann habe ichs soweit bis auf die Schnüre

Achso ja und welches Modell Rolle ich dann brauche,ich mach da ja max ne 0,25er Schnur drauf?
 *​


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wenn bei einer Rute nur 50g WG steht oder wie da nur 1,5lbs dann heisst das man kann die Rute von 1g-50g nutzen(?)weil bei vielen bzw den meisten steht ja imemr dabei 5-30g oder 40-80g bei der 2. sollte man ja nicht unbedingt mit nem WG von 20g fischen.......aber wie ist das bei Ruten wo nur die obere Grenze vom WG dabei steht?


 

Ganz so ist das auch nicht. Zum einen sind das mehr oder weniger "eingebürgerte" Angaben der Hersteller. 40-80 gramm heißt eigentlich nur, dass es sich um eine Rute zum etwas schwereren Grundfischen handelt. Nimm verschiedene Ruten mit diesem WG in die Hand und du wirst feststellen, dass jede sich vollkommen anders fischen lässt. 

Zum zweiten kannst du mit einer solchen Rute selbstverständlich mit einem 20 gramm Blei fischen, warum auch nicht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> hmmm wieviel sind 1,5lbs????
> 
> #c#c#c#c
> 
> ...



Dumm gelaufen, jetzt stehst du da und weißt nicht so recht, wer Recht hat und mit welcher Empfehlung du gut beraten bist?!!
Zudem ist Andal anscheinend gerade nicht im Forum unterwegs und kann dir keine Antwort liefern.
Ich bin mal so freundlich und helfe dir, wie ich das meistens tue.
Was die Rutenempfehlung angeht würde ich zumindest, der Empfehlung von Andal folgen.
Ich kenne Andal zwar nicht persönlich, aber ich lese hier viel mit, angele nun auch schon fast ein viertel Jahrhundert und weiß wie ich Aussagen und Empfehlungen von anderen Anglern einstufen muss.
Von daher würde ich mal vermuten/pronostizieren, dass Andal, der nun auch schon im fünften Lebensjahrzehnt ist, weiß Gott wie lange sich mit dem Stippen- und anderen Friedfischangelmethoden rumschlägt, noch nen Tacken mehr Ahnung hat als ich.
Wenn der also schreibt, dass ne Rute gut ist, dann glaub das mal getrost und was du an der Rute jetzt nicht verstehst, wirst du schon am Wasser kapieren, wenn du mit ihr fischst.

Ich würde sagen, damit wäre das Rutenthema normalerweise durch, zumal Browning bei Match- Feeder und anderen feinen Ruten, als gut bekannt ist.

Mit der Rolle, ok, da müsste man noch mal abwägen. 
Zu Mitchell kann ich nix sagen und bei Browning habe ich nur Erfahrungen mit der Syntec Force Xtreme.
Ich finde nun nicht, dass man für deine Vorhaben ne besondere Rolle braucht, da reicht aus meiner Sicht auch ne Spro Passion.
Zudem ist an der Rolle genial, dass ne Aluspule im Nachkauf unter 10 Euro kostet. Ich habe für eine Aluspule des Modell 710, dass ich an einer meiner Matchruten habe, lächerliche 4,87 Euro gezahlt.#6


----------



## Tricast (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Das mit den Ersatzspulen, und zwar welche die wie das Original sind (in dem Fall Alu) ist ein wichtiger Faktor beim Rollenkauf. So hast Du z.B. 3 Spulen mit unterschiedlicher Schnur und kannst dich schnell anpassen.
Und noch ein Tipp: Suche Dir eine Rolle aus mit der Du auch z.B. Spinnfischen kannst oder auf Aal gehen kannst; und kaufe dann diese Rolle mehrfach. So hast Du eine Menge Spulen die überall raufpassen. Du kannst auch die Ruten aufgebaut lassen und brauchst nicht für jede Rute eine Rolle, was viel Geld spart.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen, jetzt stehst du da und weißt nicht so recht, wer Recht hat und mit welcher Empfehlung du gut beraten bist?!!
> *Jo so ähnlich gehts mir.... werde die Rute die Andal empfohlen hat nehmen,denk da mach ich sicherlich keinen Fehler!
> 
> Einzigste was mir grad bissle Sorgen macht ist die Transportlänge von 1,88m,aber da werd ich wohl kaum ne andere Rute in der Größe finden die zb nur 1,2m hat....
> ...




Also zwecks der Rolle(ich bin Schweißer hab auch schon gedreht und gefrässt kenne mich mit Metall also bestens aus)will ich auf jeden Fall wie du auch schon sagtest irgend eine wo die Ersatzspule ebenfalls aus Alu ist!

Dann möcht ich eine Rolle haben die von der Qualität usw,... wenigstens gleichwertig meiner RedArc ist die ich für meine Spinnrute gekauft habe,das muss echt drin sein von daher beweg ich mich wahrscheinlich wieder bei den Empfehlungen von Andal mit der Mitchel Xe oder der Browning Carboxy.

Was gibts den an Rollen in dieser^^Qualität sonst noch(?)oder sind das wahrscheinlich schon die "2 Top" Modelle in dieser Preisklasse bis 100€ fürs Posen und Grundfischen.?

Da ich diese Combo ja nicht jetzt sofort kaufen werde darf die Rolle schon so 80-max. 120€ kosten aber dann is echt Ende Gelände!

*@sensitivfischer oder an alle* die in den letzten Jahren auf der *Aqua Fisch* *in Friedrichshafen *waren,ich wollt mal wissen ob man diese Combo + anderen Zubehör wie Blinker Wobbler und vorallem Schnüre usw,... dort billiger bekommt wie hier im Internet oder macht das keinen Unterschied?

Ich war da früher schon 3 mal aber nur wegen Aquarium Fischen, da wars halt meist so das man vorallem am letzten Ausstellungstag vorallem Aquarien und Fische echt nachgeschmissen bekommen hat,nur ob das bei den Angler Sachen auch so ist weiß ich halt nicht aber vielleicht könnt Ihr dazu ja was sagen,Danke.


Wenn wir gerade beim Thema Messen sind,gibts in Ba-Wü sonst noch irgendwelche gute Angler Messen?


Wir/ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich bedank mich trotzdem schonmal recht herzlich für eure Hilfe beim auswählen der Combo.#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Wenn Dir die RedArc gefällt und Du sie in *gleicher* Getriebelaufqualität nachkaufen kannst, ist doch schon alles geritzt:
Die meines Erachtens allerbeste feine Spule und Bremse ist die in der 4000er Matchspule, die es auch auf der 10401M gibt. 16er o. 18er Mono, 14er Vorfach, schwerer Drill, einfach nur pure Lust und Engelsmusik! :m
Und der Preis liegt bei 10-15 EUR p. Spule. Passen aber auch alle anderen.


----------



## Knigge007 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Jo hab ich mir gestern auch schon überlegt das ich für 64€ nochmals ne RedArc dazukaufe..aber ich möcht mal ein bisschen einen nen Durchblick kriegen und daher ne andere Rolle auf diese 3,6m Rute hier draufmachen,auch wenn die Unterschiede in der Preisklasse von 50-120€ wohl nur Mega gering sein werden...

Jo wenn da nix mehr kommt nehm ich halt die Mitchel Xe wo Andal empfohlen hat oder eben die Browning Carboxy,kann ja anscheinend keiner was zu sagen ob die Browning^^soviel besser/anderster ist als die Mitchel und ob sich die 25€ mehr überhaupt lohnen.


----------



## Koalabaer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

@Knigge007

meinst du eine Browning Carboxy Ultra Speed?(die habe ich selber).

noch mal eine Frage:in welche Richtung sollte denn dein Posen/Grundfischen gehen?
Richtung Weißfisch bis Brassen oder eher Brassen bis Karpfen?

Warum?diese von Andal und auch mir genannten ca.1,5lbs Ruten bilden so eine Brücke von Brassen Richtung Karpfen.

Solltest du jedoch ein Freund des englischen Fischens(fein)sein...und es hauptsächlich auf Rotaugen etc.abgesehen haben,sind diese 1,5lbs Ruten schon zu hart.

Als Allroundrute sehe ich sie aber nach wie vor.Diese von mir empfohlene DAM eigentlich nur deshalb...durch die zweite Spitze(mit Feederspitze) ergeben sich einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.

Sie ist dann auf jedenfall für leicht größere Selbsthakbleie geeignet.

Solltest du aber schon jetzt wissen,das es eher Richtung Rotaugen geht,halte ich sie für zu steif...für mich kämen dann so max.1lbs Ruten in Frage.

Möchtest du jedoch erst mal selbst herrausfinden in welche Richtung es gehen soll...ist die von Andal keine schlechte Wahl.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knigge007 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Rotaugen und Rotfedern mag ich eigentlich garnicht!

Also eher alles was darüber und auch etwas größer ist.

Für Forellen geht die Rute ja auch ga (das muss auf jeden Fall drin sein)?

Und so mittlere Karpfen und Zander,halt alles außer die ganz großen Brocken(wenns so weit ist mach ich dann im Karpfen Forum nochmals nen Fred auf) und wie gesagt auf Rotaugen/R-federn kann ich getrost verzichten,sollen sich lieber Zander und Hechte schnappen...hehe


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Hast du dir diese beiden Ruten schon mal angeschaut?

http://gerlinger.de/such/q?qvolltext=berkley+barbel


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Damyl (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Klasse Rutenvorschläge haste ja jetzt zur genüge......
Wenn du wert legst auf eine Alu-Ersatzspule, solltest du die Mitchell "xe Gold" nehmen. Bei der xe Version ist nur eine Normale dabei.
Kannst dir ja auch mal die DAM Quick Finessa 930 FD anschauen. Die hat dann auch ne Alu-Ersatzspule und ist ein gutes Röllchen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...*@sensitivfischer oder an alle* die in den letzten Jahren auf der *Aqua Fisch* *in Friedrichshafen *waren,ich wollt mal wissen ob man diese Combo + anderen Zubehör wie Blinker Wobbler und vorallem Schnüre usw,... dort billiger bekommt wie hier im Internet oder macht das keinen Unterschied?...



Ich kann da natürlich nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen und ich würde sagen, dass es sich schon lohnt, ob immer weiß ich nicht, war erst einmal dabvei(vor zwei oder drei Jahren).
Also die Aussteller, die ein gutes Geschäft auf der Messe gemacht hatten u. sichtlich zufrieden waren, sowie solche die von weit her gekommen sind(z.B. aus den neuen Bundesländern), bei denen konnte man am letzten Tag, schon richtig was entlocken, vor allem wenn man sich ohnehin auf Anhieb mit den Leuten verstanden hatte und im Gespräch sympathisch war.
Allerdings sollte man die Preise schon im Kopf haben, denn das was da als Messepreis ausgeschildert steht, ist nicht selten ein Apothekenpreis und alles andere als ein gutes Angebot.
Am letzten Tag, kurz vorm Standabbau, geht dann manch Einer auf Straßenpreisniveau runter und tut so, als ob er die Ware zum EK anbieten würde, also dumm sind die Buben dort auch nicht.
Aber es ist wie überall, wer clever ist, die Preise kennt, nicht auf die Schnauze gefallen ist und verhandeln kann, der kann schon Profit aus der Sache schlagen. Auch auf der Messe gilt: Frechheit siegt und dreist sein, ist nie verkehrt!
Ein Nachteil hat da Ganze aber auch, wenn es gut läuft: => Man gibt natürlich mehr Geld aus, als man ursprünglich wollte und überbeansprucht schon mal die Haushaltskasse.:c


----------



## Knigge007 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Gerlinger is schon ein komischer Verein...weder Beschreibung noch Foto mit bei..bzw die Beschreibung kannst ja kaum entziffern.

@Koalabaer ne die Browning Carboxy Classic hab ich gemeint..weiß ja nicht was es da sonst noch gibt bzw was besser wäre.



Jo Ruten Thema hat sich erledigt ich belasse es erstmal bei Andals Tipp mit der 1,5lbs Browning.
Rolle nehm ich die Mitchel Xe Gold nur weiß noch nich welches Model und auch nicht was ich da für ne Schnur drauf mache,vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen?
Oder was gibet noch für Rollen in dem PReissegment?

Weil hab jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen das einige mit der Mitchel Xe Gold nicht zufrieden sind


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Moin,


bin jetzt erst dran mir so ne Grund und Posenrute zu kaufen(hab letztes mal doch erst ne Karpfencombo gekauft).....ich habe eigentlich gedacht ich nehm eine in 3,9m.....aber eure Tipps sind ja alles 3,6m Ruten.....müsst ja egal sein ob 3,6 oder 3,9m oder ?


Die wo Andal empfohlen hat is ja schön und gut aber die hat ein elends langes Transportgewicht.....das gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt garnicht, was gibts den vergleichbares was aber 3 teilig ist....die Aqualite die Sensitive empfohlen hat...was gibets sonst noch ?


Brauchen tute  ich die Rute hauptsächlich für Schleie,Brassen (wir haben große drin),Forelle/Barsch und auch mal auf Zander und kleinere Karpfen....hab aktuell ja nur 1 Karpfencombo....da würd ich halt solang die nehmen, bisher nehm ich meine 55g Spinnrute mit 3m zum Karpfen fischen....

Also schon so wie Ihr empfohlen habt mit  wenigstens 50g, 3,9m dacht ich halt wegem Sbiro angeln...aber da würden 3,6m bestimmt auch ausreichen, zumal ich das sowieso nicht so oft machen werde.

Jedenfalls wär was 3 teiliges besser...hab gesehen das die Match und Float Ruten ab 3,9m meist 3-geteilt sind, aber da gibbets soviele...........


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Wie gefällt dir sowas?

http://www.angelsport-hemetsberger....oduct_id,792/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,34/


#h#h#h


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

puhhhhhh 134€ is schon n stolzer Preis.....dachte eigentlich an max 100€ für die Rute....hmmmm


Hmm ich nehm jetzt glaub einfach die Aqualite....glaub die wurde im anderen Thread auch empfohlen....muss da grad nochmal reinschauen...


Die Frage ob man mit der Aqualite gut kleine Posen mit paar Gramm auswerfen kann.....sollte ja normal gehen oder ?


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

So Rute ist ausgewählt.....nehm die Daiwa Aqualite...


----------



## Knigge007 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Jetzt bräucht i no a Röllale....für die Ruat.....wa könnet Ihr mir do empfehla ?

^^

Aso Andal hot jo gmoint die Browning 300 irgendwas Gold.....muss nomal den ganzen Thread durchwühla....


@Tica, danksche für die 2 Rutentipps aber das geht aktuell nicht, ich rbauch noch viel zuviele Kleinigkeiten und Grundausrüstungszeugs, das ich zumindest bei dieser Combo hier mal etwas billigeres nehmen muss(naja so billig isses auch nicht)........weil ich einfach noch viel zuviele Kleinigkeiten brauche....die Ihr alle schon habt, dann wär das was ganz was anderes....


Gruß


----------



## da Poser (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Weche Daiwa Aqualite - da gibt es unterschiedliche Modelle.

Ansonsten hat sich an den bisherigen Rollen Empfehlungen nichts geändert.
Die Mitchel 300X, die Browning Carboxy oder 4000er aus der Ecusima, Applause, Zauber, Passion, Bluearc, Redarc etc..
Letztere sind von den Spulen untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## Knigge007 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Hi,

die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float in 3,6m für unsere 4 Seen werd ich kaufen !


Rolle wirds wohl eine von denen die du aufgezählt hast werden, muss mir mal alle genau anschauen....sind ja oft genau die gleichen Rollen nur mit anderem Gehäuse.....


Ne 10200er RedArc hab ich ja schon auf meiner -28g Skelli drauf, gefällt mir ganz jut, mol luaga.

*Aber wenn dann sollt ich da ne 10300er nehmen, oder (bzw. ein 3000er Modell) ?*


----------



## da Poser (30. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Alternativ würde ich dir eine Rute aus der Daiwa Tornado-x Serie vorschlagen.
Eine bewährte Serie die viele Freunde hat und jetzt anscheinend ausläuft. Da kann man jetzt Ruten für um die 80,- Euronen bekommen die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch das Doppelte gekostet haben.

Bei Gerlinger gibt es zur Zeit die Allround für etwa 75,- und die Zander für 80,- Ocken. Die Allround hat Einstegringe und ist etwas leichter, die Zander hat Zweistegringe.

Wenn die den Schwerpunkt etwas mehr auf Posenfischen legen willst würde ich die Allround, bei Grundfischen die Zander nehmen.

Dazu beispielweise eine 4000er Ryobi Applause für 63,- Euros, die hat 2 tiefe Aluspulen, oder eine 4000er Zauber Match für etwa 80,-.
Die Zauber hat 3 flache Matchaluspulen inklusive für etwa 150m 18er, möchtest du stärkere Schnüre fischen must du dann allerdings tiefe Ersatzspulen zusätzlich haben.
Die Zauber ist vergleichbar mit der Redarc, die Applause mit der Bluearc.

Die 4000er passen schon zu den Ruten und es gibt asfair nur für diese Grösse die flachen Matchspulen.


----------



## Knigge007 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Moin,

welche Daiwa Tornado X meinst jetzt ganz genau...??....ich finde nur welche mit 7-max. 20g WG....das ist auf jeden Fall viel zu wenig !!!

Ich möcht schon so 50g haben, das auf jeden Fall !

Eigentlich war das Thema Rute schon erledigt.....


Ich habe noch überhaupt garkeine Grund und Posenrute, also brauch ich jetzt mal was Allroundermäßiges....spezielles kann ich später immer noch kaufen.



Ah haste die Daiwa   http://www.raubfisch.com/DE/shop/da...54b-4696-bcfe-3456dad40faa/productdetail.aspx    gemeint  ?


----------



## da Poser (31. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Genau die kostet bei Gerlinger 75,-, gib einfach "Tornado" in der Suchfunktion bei Gerlinger ein.
Dann findest du auch die Zander, beides erstklassige Ruten und ihr Geld wert.
Das sind solide Allroundruten für Posen- und Grundfischen.

Was die Rollen angeht habe ich mich damals für die Schiene Ecusima/ Applause/ Zauber entschieden. Weil die Spulen austauschbar sind kann man je nach Methode bzw. Rute die passende auswählen.

Die Applause ist das robuste Arbeitstier, die Zauber hat ein Wormschaft Getriebe für saubere Schnurverlegung wenns drauf ankommt. Die Ecusima ist eine günstige Rolle wenns nicht um Spinnfischen oder Salzwasser geht.


----------



## Knigge007 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Danksche mal für deine Hilfe.

Was meinst hab grad mal geschaut die 3000er Zauber gehen 150m von ner 0,28er Schnur drauf....

Sind ja 2 Ersatzspulen dabei, heisst wenn ich die fürs Karpfen fischen nehmen will muss ich die im Nahbereich nutzen....weil von ner 30er Schnur gehen ja max 150m drauf.....

Denk sollt wenns auf Karpfen gehen soll dann schon die gleiche Schnur wie bei meiner Karpfencombo drauf machen, oder ?


3000er Modell würd dann ja grad so reichen...


----------



## da Poser (31. März 2010)

*AW: Rute/Rolle fürs Grund und Posenfischen gesucht*

Das reicht völlig aus.

Das ist ja nun keine 3lbs Karpfenrute, deswegen würde ich höchstens eine 30er daran fischen. 
Persönlich würde ich mir eine Spule mit 18/20er und eine mit 25/28 füllen.


----------

